# Dons Sound Deadener



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

Well the quick rundown is the CLD tiles, and closed cell foam worked great. Don supplies everything which is a nice added bonus. I also got the vinyl but didnt install yet. Don is a super nice guy, who was very helpful in answering my questions and telling me exactly what I needed. I also cut some wooden baffles for myself. MAn Im becoming a real DIYer. Everything was pretty easy. I did both front doors and the results are very good. Lots less vibration and I can hear the lower mids now! A great guy and a great product!
Mike


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Sounds great! I've been looking at some of the foam recently as well. How was that to work with? I'm about to do my entire truck so I've been in contact with Don recently about placing a large order


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

ItalynStylion said:


> Sounds great! I've been looking at some of the foam recently as well. How was that to work with? I'm about to do my entire truck so I've been in contact with Don recently about placing a large order


Its about a 1/4 inch thick. Don gives you rubber cement (or something like it.) I glued it to the Trim panel, glue the surface and the foam and it goes on easy.

The vibration is a lot less. I am glad I cut out the wood baffles. I think that made a biig difference too. The CLD tiles were easy to work with, cut down with metal shears and stick great. I really think hes right that every part doesnt have to be covered with CLD. Feeling around Id say vibration was cut 65 percent. MAybe 70 
Mike


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Very pleased to hear that everything is working out. Did you put some Extruded Butyl Rope between the wooden baffles and the sheet metal? Doing that can perfect the seal and turns the wood into a CLD. Did you waterproof the baffles?


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Very pleased to hear that everything is working out. Did you put some Extruded Butyl Rope between the wooden baffles and the sheet metal? Doing that can perfect the seal and turns the wood into a CLD. Did you waterproof the baffles?


The baffles are mounted on the plastic center of the outer door. I didnt waterproof them, though everything looked really dry. I will check them in 6 months and see how they are holding up.
Mike


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Deton Nation said:


> The baffles are mounted on the plastic center of the outer door. I didnt waterproof them, though everything looked really dry. I will check them in 6 months and see how they are holding up.
> Mike


Sounds right to me - I was thinking wood on the interior door skin.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm being slow - not putting the user name to the person. This is Mike with the Mazda Speed? Did you end up removing the plastic inserts from the interior door skin?


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> I'm being slow - not putting the user name to the person. This is Mike with the Mazda Speed? Did you end up removing the plastic inserts from the interior door skin?


Yes you have the right Mike. I was able to reache everywhere without removing the plastic center. Through the speaker hole and there is a gummied on plastic cover on the opposite side. I worked with a hand per hole...lol and turned out great! Thanks for your time and help!!!! Your product and service are both top notch, which are both important in todays economic climate. Hopefully it gets better so I can make more $$ and buy more great stuff for my car.

Thanks.
Mike


----------

